# Happy Halloween



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2009)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween TBG & Everyone 

I hope you all have a spookfastic weekend.

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 31, 2009)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!*


 
Good morning and Happy Halloween to both of The Brothers Grunt and MP!!!!

If both of you had to pick the single, absolute best Horror Movie you've ever seen, to watch together, what would it be?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 31, 2009)

HAPPY HALLOWEENMP


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2009)

*Well Stoneybud the question should be what are your favorite HORROR movies in the different decades: *

*20's - Naferatu*
*30's - Frankenstein*
*40's - The Wolfman*
*50's - The Thing From Another World*
*60's - Night Of The Living Dead*
*70's - Dawn Of The Dead*
*80's - Friday The 13TH*
*90's - Scream*
*2000's - The Decent*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 31, 2009)

The completely remastered original Night Of the Living Dead is being played for 24 hours on AMC today beginning 6pm eastern!  Often imitated, never duplicated - the best!  Good pick!

"If you kill the brain, you kill the ghoul!"


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 31, 2009)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well Stoneybud the question should be what are your favorite HORROR movies in the different decades: *
> 
> *20's - Naferatu*
> *30's - Frankenstein*
> ...


 
That's perfect, TBG!!!!

I loved the Decent. It's ready for "Decent, the opening of the caves"

Have a big resort start building there and they bust into the caves as part of the resort...Oh man...Yum Yum, Eat Em Up! The Grand Opening could include "all you can eat".....for the cave people!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

Booo!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy pumkin day to all my MP family! Sharing some good bud with you all and tonights flick. the best  horror movie ever made.........fer 283 dollars, a classic with a red messy ending..ATTACK OF THE KILLER TOMATOES!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 31, 2009)

Boo back at ya... ...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy halloween. My kid is dressing up as Ash from the Evil Dead. 
He loves his plastic "boomstick"


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 31, 2009)

hope everyone has a safe and happy Halloween!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Hallowwen!!


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Happy halloween. My kid is dressing up as Ash from the Evil Dead.
> He loves his plastic "boomstick"



Ah...Evil Dead and Evil Dead 2...2 of my favorite movies right there...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween Everyone! ​
I didn't think we had any Halloween smilies at MP...?   
Is is just me or does the 'headbanger' look more like a werewolf?  Pretty scary....

 :headbang:  :headbang:  :headbang:  :headbang:  


But I guess THIS is the scariest smilie of them ALL:  :cop:

Aaaaaauuuuuuuggggggghhhhhhh!!!! 
​


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi again....

I just saw this pic online and had to share....

:holysheep:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2009)

ROFLMFAO !!!!!! good luck beating that one in the cosume contest


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 31, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 31, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Happy pumkin day to all my MP family! Sharing some good bud with you all and tonights flick. the best  horror movie ever made.........fer 283 dollars, a classic with a red messy ending..ATTACK OF THE KILLER TOMATOES!



I've never met anyone who has seen Attack of the Killer Tomatoes!  I sing the theme song in the shower all the time!

From the same time period - Motel Hell.  Anyone else seen it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2009)

*Love Old Farmer Vicent from Motel Hell.   We seen just about every good and bad Horror movie you can think of and have most of them on DVD. Were big time into them. :hubba: *


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy halloween people!!!! everyone be safe and have fun no drunk driving please! My fav movie is prob psycho or the shining or rosemaries baby. scariest I would say the pet cemetaries..IMO...


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Oct 31, 2009)

Im sitting here chopping up babys i grew i feel so bad

My scissors getting sticky with .. 

no not blood but blood is scarry .

so yes.. ok I confess I killed a whole bunch of growing plants
 that smelled like lanolin for their chemical components.

AND I am trimming them now so any confusiosn is due to my scisscors getting sticking and me lighting my scissors to .. heat the bulbs

all these buds and only one pair of scissors


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeee Haaa TBG .  My favorite part is harvesting the garden lmao 

And there's no such thing as a bad horror flick :hubba:


----------



## FruityBud (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy Halloween!!  One of my favorite holidays, I just love all the spooky and eerie stuff, no matter how cheesy.  I sometimes even find myself turning on kids TV stations and letting the lame halloween movies play all stoned up, lol.  I saw this one the other day on disney about some town called Halloweentown, sort of a Harry Potter rip off, but it was amusing.  If anyone saw my "Show off your pumpkins" thread and the pics of the one's I carved last year, I just posted some pics of some of the one's I did this year, so check them out if you like carved pumpkin pictures.  Also don't hesitate to post any pics of one's you've carved, (regardless of the difficulty level), I just love seeing people's ideas/art on pumpkins!:48::bong2:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 1, 2009)

I got no pumpkin but here's a pic of my boy *Boo!* 
*Happy Halloween all*!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

oh OHC...that dog is a cutie! I can tell I want to kiss em.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

That dog is cute!  Is his name really Boo?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes Mike - that's Boo. That's his real name. 
2Dog he luvs his kisses.... and he's free with the lovin'. He leads a charmed life.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL, I really dig that name.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a hippie. Every spring You have to take a shower outside in the rain. First hard rain after spring day. Wash the winter away renew the soul and heart.

Watch for it you will know it

Hope that its not a cold day unless you like cold ball shrinking rain

I Like the warm refreshing naked display of primitivism

yes its private so don't be afraid. 

People who live in downtown new york ignore anything I say

This is directed to people who DO NOT live in newyourk or hiccup new gersy man how can those new gersey people put up with all them stinking gersey cows shiting everywhere. 

I saw a gersey cow one time> Smell this sour steaming biscuit. Sorry, I hate  to be crude but this cow I saw actually dropped a biscuit .. and Princess Pricella almost fainted. The staff reported she actually vomited .

We fired Waldo the staffer in charge of cow **** cleanup.


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

THC...send me some of that dank bud you are smoking man....
I am from Gersey though...and yeah cows tend to make "biscuits"..lol


----------

